# Baby chickens die day by day



## benxhamin (Sep 21, 2014)

can somebody tell what the problem is??


----------



## mbrock (Sep 17, 2014)

What are the symptoms. Are they just dying. 


Mbrock/Sw Fla


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

mbrock is right. A lot more info is needed to come up with any suggestions.

How old? How long have you had them? 

Its obvious that bird is sick in the pic but you have got to tell us what you're seeing in their behavior.


----------



## benxhamin (Sep 21, 2014)

One day they are good next day sick and die..tired dont eat or drink..i have them for 2month?they are 2 month


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

What about where you live, has it been wet and hot? 

I'm suspecting cocciodiosis. Get Sulmet or Corrid and dose according to the bottle instructions. And do it quickly.


----------



## benxhamin (Sep 21, 2014)

In my country dont the veterinary dont now whats tthe cocciodiosis...can somebody help mee


----------



## Rhandi (Mar 7, 2014)

Coccidia is a parasite and it can kill your chickens, younger chicks are more susceptible to it. In the United States you can buy treatment at farm stores like Tractor Supply Company or Co Op. It is very easy to dose in the water. I hope this helps.


----------



## benxhamin (Sep 21, 2014)

Can you tell me how to dose,how much to put in litter


----------



## Rhandi (Mar 7, 2014)

What kind of medicine did you get?


----------



## benxhamin (Sep 21, 2014)

Corid..noww how to use


----------



## OldBrickHouseFarm (Sep 30, 2014)

It goes in their water. The highest dosage for a severe outbreak if you have liquid corid is 2 teaspoons per gallon (1/2 tsp/liter)
If you have powder, 1.5 teaspoon per gallon.


----------



## TheChickenGuy (Jan 29, 2014)

Did it work out? I too suspect coccidiosis, but what is the colour of their droppings?


----------



## deniseclaffey (Oct 21, 2014)

Sorry to hear that


----------

